# Ein Boot für mich



## Nichtschwimmer (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo, 
ich werde mir in den nächsten Wochen einen neuen Angelverein suchen und wollte dann auch mit einem Boot ans Wasser.
Gekauft habe ich mir mal mit meinem Bruder ein Mission Craft für glaube ich max 4-5 Personen+Holzboden. Das mit dem Boden ist aber echt mist, der ist sau schwer und dann noch mit dem Boot hat man zu zweit ordentlich was zum ans Wasser tragen
Da ich aber erstmal alleine Angel, oder das auch ab und zu in der Zukunft werde benötige ich ein kleineres Boot für mich selbst+Tackle.
Soll heißen ich habe vor damit das übliche zu machen, also Spinnangeln, Vertikal angeln etc. nix besonderes wie in Ost-oder Nordsee.
Die Seen in meiner Umgebung sind alle max.25 Ha, die meisten eher so ca.15 ha groß. Kann also super ohne Motor, auf vielen ist Schleppangeln eh verboten.

Große Boote kann man ja mit Alu-oder Holzboden kaufen, wie ist das bei kleineren Schlauchis ?

Was könnt ihr empfehlen? 

Will aber denke mal eines mit Aluboden.
Preis kann ich nicht so gut sagen, weis nicht was man bei kleinen Schlauchis so Zahlen muss, denke mal alles bis 450€ sollte doch wohl gehen, oder gibt es DAS Boot mit super Qualität zum kleinen Preis ?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 
Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Boot für mich*

Nichtschwimmer und Boot, da habe ich kein gutes Gefühl.|kopfkrat


----------



## mathei (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Boot für mich*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Nichtschwimmer und Boot, da habe ich kein gutes Gefühl.|kopfkrat


 
|good:
zum thema zurück. schau mal hier im forum unter suchenfunktion nach schlauchboot-tread. da wirst du geholfen |wavey:


----------



## Tommes63 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Boot für mich*

Kein Problem, Rettungsweste an und los gehts#6.


Nichtschwimmer schrieb:


> glaube ich max 4-5 Personen+Holzboden.


Is doch für den Anfang ne ideale Größe zum Angeln, auch allein, erklär doch mal etwas genauer.
Vielleicht tuns erst mal ein paar Slipräder am Heckspiegel, die machen das Transportieren zum Wasser wesentlich einfacher und ersparen dir ein zweites Boot.#c


----------



## Nichtschwimmer (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Boot für mich*

Ich finde das Boot einfach zu unpraktisch für mich alleine. Das Boot wird ja vom Hersteller mit 4-5 angegeben, ist auch super für 2 Angler+ Tackle, aber alleine ist es beim Aufbau etc. einfach zu unpraktisch.

Will nur wissen was ihr denn so empfelen würdet.
Als beispiel:
ALLROUNDMARIN JOLLY 200 MW
Allroundmarin Jolly 220G 
mission-craft Floh 180 

etc. nur mal als Beispiel, oder ist das schon alles zu klein ?
Gibt es solche größen auch mit Aluminium Boden ?

Oder habt ihr etwa alle nur die großen Schlauchis wie ich oder sogar noch größer?

An Slip Räder habe ich noch nicht gedacht, wie funktioniert das denn mit diesen Rädern? Sind diese nur am Heck oder auch noch eines vorne ?


----------



## Tommes63 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Boot für mich*



Tommes63 schrieb:


> erklär doch mal etwas genauer.


Damit meinte ich, wie oft willst du damit angeln und wo? Tümpel, See, Fluß, Ostsee? Wieviel Angelzeug willst du unterbringen?

Sollte ich noch mal auf Schlauchboot umsteigen müssen, dann mind. 3m, die Schläuche nehmen einfach zu viel Platz weg. Deine beschriebenen sind ja kaum größer als ein Bellyboat. Ev. wär das auch was.

In deiner angepeilten Preislage würd ich nach was gebrauchtem suchen und nicht auf den Hersteller achten. Hauptsache eins mit ordentlichem Spiegel und kein Badeboot, z.B. eins mit Luftboden, in der kalten Jahreszeit is der Einbau vom Holz-, Aluboden ganz schön knifflig.

Slipräder sind nur am Heck sowas hier
http://www.awn.de/Technik/Boote+und+Motoren/Schlauchboote/Zubehoer/Raeder+fuer+Schlauchboote.html
oder sowas
http://www.svb.de/index.php?sid=19736ceefec069d65cdd959914017a51&cl=details&cnid=13717&anid=117436


----------



## allegoric (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Boot für mich*

Nimm ein Bellyboot. Das kostet zwar auch recht viel mit Ausrüstung aber für solche Seen ist das am besten! Der Aufbau geht ruckzuck und du kannst das gesamte Tackle mit einem Zug ans Wasser tragen.
Und was noch besser ist, du bist mit der Materie Fisch viel mehr verbunden als auf dem Boot. Einziger Nachteil ist, dass du in der Angelart z.B. Jerkbait fischen eingeschränkt bist. Ansonsten gibt es nichts, was da nicht geht ;-)


----------

